# Suche Playerlogo



## BomberJack (17. Januar 2005)

Hi euch,
wie ich hier ja öfter mitbekommen habe sind hier recht viele kreative köpfe und vorallem leute die sich mit grafiken gut auskennen .
Also um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen ich suche jemanden der mir evtl. ein kleines playerlogo basteln kann und zwar am besten so das ein ziehmlich langer Nickname reinpasst das ganze in der Größe von 100x100

Der Nickname lautet: GeN.TyRaNthRaXuS   (Groß und kleinschreibung = egal)
zur not reicht auch nur: Tyranthraxus
ansonsten müßte nichts weiter rein.

Was ich mir so vorstelle: Evtl. etwas mit einem Dinosauria, Skull, Drachen, Dungon sowas in der Richtung

Mein letzter versuch ist schon ziehmlich grausaum hier mal das bild... 






Ich finde auch meinen Forum Avater nicht schlecht bloß leider fällt mir dazu kein passender hintergrund in die hand und ich weiß auch nicht wie ich den Nicknamen so einfügen kann damit man ihn noch bei 100x100 lesen kann.

Vieleicht hat ja jemand bischen lust mir da etwas zu basteln wäre echt klasse und würde mich risig freuen


Gruß
BomberJack


----------



## Stygies VIII (17. Januar 2005)

Nix großes, aber immerhin:


----------



## BomberJack (18. Januar 2005)

hey das ist doch schon eine super idee thx Stygies VIII !
wie würde das ganze evtl. mit feuerhinterund aussehen? (interesiert mich nur mal)

Desweiteren würd ich mich auch riesig freuen wenn jemand etwas komplett anderes macht.


Gruß
BomberJack


----------



## BSA (18. Januar 2005)

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber zum ersten kannst du den Feuerhintergrunf doch wohl selber jetzt dort rein bringen, oder? Und zum zweiten denke ich nicht das es viele Leute wie Stygies VIII gibt, die einfach mal sowas aus Spaß an der freude machen...


----------



## BomberJack (18. Januar 2005)

ne ich nimm es dir doch nicht übel und ich finde es klasse was Stygies VIII gemacht hat allerdings kann ich mit photoshop sogut wie garnicht umgehen d.h. texte reinschreiben usw. und dann ist auch schon schluß ich mach das meiste zeug mit Unlead Photoimpact weil ich da wenigstens ein paar standerteffekte hab die ich benutzen kann aber auch da ist mein wissen leider sehr begrenzt deswegen habe ich hier mal gefragt ob jemand lust hat da evtl. etwas zu machen für die meisten profis hier ist das ja wie ich es so lese ein 5min akt und deshalb hab ich überhaupt die frage gestellt.

Also wäre echt super wenn noch beispiele bzw. ideen dazukommen würden


Gruß
BomberJack


----------



## BomberJack (18. Januar 2005)

hab jetzt da auch nochmal mein glück probiert aber ich weiß nicht wie ich den blöden kopf also das ende der krone unter die schrift bekomme... evtl. kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Der Hintergrund:





Mein nicht sogutes ergebnis:






danke schonmal

Gruß
BomberJack


----------



## Boromir (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo, du Unaussprechlicher,

habe dir mal ein Bild gemacht, mit Feuer.

Boromir


----------



## BomberJack (18. Januar 2005)

hey danke das sieht ja auch richtig klasse aus Danke


----------

